# فرصة جيدة للجادين فقط



## egyfinance (28 أغسطس 2010)

*
سلام و نعمة لكم من ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح

اول شىء احب اقول لكم انكم وحشتونى جدا جدا و انا سعيد جدا بالعودة اليكم مرة اخرى فى منتداكم و سعيد اكتر انها اول زيارة لى لقسم الكمبيوتر  بعد صولات و جولات ( و مشاكسات !!! ؟) فى قسم الاسلاميات و فى قسم المناظرات

انا هنا النهاردة علشان اقدم لكم فرصة للجادين فقط من المتخصصين فى مشروعات التجارة الاليكترونية و البى تو بى ، اللى عندهم اية مشروعات ناجحة ينقصها التمويل و التسويق و الادارة كل ده هاوفر هلمهم بالكامل بشرط الجدية و الجدية هنا لها عاملان يحددهم
اولا الجدية فى توفر الفكرة شاملة دراسة جدوى تفصيلية للمشروع توضح كل مدخلاته و مخرجاته و كل اارباحه و معدلاتها
الثانية توفر المكان المناسب

لى فقط رجاء ان تلك المشاريع تكون مرتبطة ارتباط كبير بالاغذية و المشروبات 

و على فكرة موش شرط تكون كل المشروعات تخص الكمبيوتر و الانترنت لكن ممكن تخص اى مجال اخر له علاقة بالاغذية و المشروبات
اى فكرة جيدة لها دراسة جدوى واضحة ينقصها التمويل و التسويق و الادارة هاكون اخ مشارك لكم 
يقدم لكم كل الدعم المناسب بنعمة الرب

اخيرا اتمنى من كل صاحب فكرة جيدة انه يراسلنى على الايميل الخاص بى:
egyfinance********.com
و مقابلتنا ستكون بنعمة الرب تحت اشراف ادارة المنتدى  للمشروعات الفائزة 

دى مساهمة بسيطة منى فى منتدى اعطانى الكثير 

سلام الرب معكم*


----------



## SHADOW-Z (28 أغسطس 2010)

ينفع للمسلمين


----------



## egyfinance (29 أغسطس 2010)

هوة لو عايز الصراحة الموضوع ده ينفع اليهود اكتر ، ههههههههههههههه
المصريين ماباقوش فاضيين دلوقتى غير للردح و الشرشحة 
راجل تنصر تتهد الدنيا و ما تقعدش ليه موش عارف
واحدة مسيحية اسلمت تقوم قيامة مصر ليه؟ فعلا موش عارف
ما اللى عايز يئسلم وللا يكون مسيحى واللا حتى درزى هتفرق فى ايه؟
احنا اتعودنا على اننا نمسك فى الفروع الطرية و نسيب اصل الشجرة القوى علشان كده هنفضل فى الطين للنهاية
سلام بقى اشوف شوية يهود 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (29 أغسطس 2010)

رائـــع  جدا

ســـلام الرب يســــــــوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

egyfinance قال:


> هوة لو عايز الصراحة الموضوع ده ينفع اليهود اكتر ، ههههههههههههههه
> المصريين ماباقوش فاضيين دلوقتى غير للردح و الشرشحة
> راجل تنصر تتهد الدنيا و ما تقعدش ليه موش عارف
> واحدة مسيحية اسلمت تقوم قيامة مصر ليه؟ فعلا موش عارف
> ...




*انت شايف كده يعني
نسيبهم يخطفوا بناتنا ويأسلموا
ع العموم مش عايز اقلب موضوعك نقاش
خلينا في موضوعك عشان هيفيد كتير​*


----------



## SHADOW-Z (29 أغسطس 2010)

*اقتباس : انت شايف كده يعني
نسيبهم يخطفوا بناتنا ويأسلموا
ع العموم مش عايز اقلب موضوعك نقاش
خلينا في موضوعك عشان هيفيد كتير​* 


احنا و الله مش بنخطف حد و اللي بيعمل كدة متخلف و مش عارف ربنا و فاهم الدنيا و الدين غلط دول مش المسلمين و مسيحيين دول اغبيا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

shadow-z قال:


> *اقتباس : انت شايف كده يعني
> نسيبهم يخطفوا بناتنا ويأسلموا
> ع العموم مش عايز اقلب موضوعك نقاش
> خلينا في موضوعك عشان هيفيد كتير​*
> ...




*عشان الموضوع مش يتقلب لحوار اديان
مش هرد علي كلامك 
وربنا يهدي الجميع​*


----------



## holiness (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع 
لو كنت قريب مني لكتبت مشروعي بس بيني وبينك في اكثر من 30,000 ميل شرقا هههههه


----------

